# Is there anything to see in the everglades



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi ill have some time in fla and was thinking about driving through the everglades... 

is there anything to see or do there?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Lots of grass and swamp. The fishing from the canals can be surprising. Take the drive out to the keys.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Lots of Gators. I liked the air boat ride. I have not been to the Glades for a few years. I spend most of my time boating down there. Hang out at the sandbar by Holliday Isle.
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

we'll be at the keys but have a night flight out of miami so have a day to kill and thought we'd drive through....


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

GATORS !!!!!!!!!!! ROAR! I LOVE EM


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Here is one of my favorite places in the Keys. The sandbar by Holliday Isle. 
Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hi ill have some time in fla and was thinking about driving through the everglades...
> 
> is there anything to see or do there? *


been through it a few times. Is it kinda a cool place? Ya. Lot's to see wile you are driving through? Ya. Would I drive there just for the sake of going? Na, not realy. 

If you are going through anyway, it is kinda cool. But for me, I would not go just for the sake of going.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks ill probably spend the extra day in the keys....


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,
Wife and I spent four days in Key West a couple of years ago. It's wonderfully tacky and we loved it. Friends of ours have been there and hated it. Would be interested in getting your take on it after your visit. You can go to Hemingway's house and see the dozens of six-toed cats. And a visit to Harry Truman's vacation "White House" is worth a couple of hours. Other than that, walking up and down Duval Street checking out the weird people will keep you entertained for hours.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Brad: 

we went last year and loved it.. we stayed in grassy key but visited Key west a few times... it was not too crazy -when we were there - but we heard that at times it can be Key West can be rather..... 'odd' we were there in the daytime....

KW was very touristy and pretty fun.. we did the duvall st and may take the little train this year... that looked like a good way to get around and see KW... Marathon was great.. and the waters were great... We loved how casual it was.. outdoor bars and restaurants everywhere... very cool.. The fishing was a little slow.. but i do not care.. it beats the 10 below weather up here... 


We mostly hung out and paddled and fished around marathon...


its real nice and a good winter break.


If i had an extra half-a-million $$$ lying around id love to move down there... 

i was thinking about driving through the everglades.. but it will be our last day so we will probably hang out at the keys.. it may be more fun...


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Ah SJ...So you have already been to Key West!

I had been to Florida before, but really kind of hated it. Then I discovered I just hadn't gone far enough south. The last seven or eight blocks of it really aren't too bad!


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

I've never been there myself, but I've been told the meanest animal in the world lives in the Everglades. It's called a Crock-A-Gator. It has the head of an alligator on one end, and the head of a crocodile on the other. With that arrangement it has no way to take a dump. That's what makes it so mean.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Simply driving through the Everglades won't be very interesting, but stop where you can and look at the variety of hummocks. They are tiny islands in a sea of grass. You'll learn how very small differences in events many centuries ago can have profound effects. Many wouldn't be interested, but I was. I thought it was more interesting than most of Florida.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey John
You picked the right time to go. We have been in a cold spell the last few days. Supposed to warm up again tomorrow. We actually turned on heat last night. That was only the second time in 13 years I have had to use the heat.
Rodster


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

EVERYTHING in the Everglades bites, mosquitos, fleas, chiggers, gators, snakes... Spend the extra day in the Keys, or the Kennedy space center, or the Flying Tigers Museum. Anyplace where you are not gonna be food for some critter.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

we skipped the everglades and sort of shopped/gawked our way up from marathon to miami.. islamorada was nice.. the world class sportsman store was like an ll beans of the south... decent stuff and they had a great bar overlooking the ocean... the view was probably better than the food.. which was good... but the view from up on the 2nd floor overlooking the little islands was great... 


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-707X.JPG>


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey John
I eat there a lot. I get the fried clams. What did you think of Hemmingways boat? 
I would have liked to meet you but we had a bunch of family down here the first two weeks and they kept us busy.
The weather is getting nice again. I took advantage of the cold snap to get some work done on the condo. 
Rodster


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hey John
> What did you think of Hemmingways boat?
> Rodster *



What boat? i saw his fireplace and mantel and books but missed the boat

unless... was it the big boat in the middle of the store? i did not know why that was there


We ate at 'the wreck' a lot.. it was only 1 mile from out motel and the food is pretty good and the place is wicked casual... 

We like the big pine key rest. but did not get there this year...next year we are gonna stop at that bar above the world class sportsman.. it was nice..



enjoy yor winter down there.. lucky bastard!!!

if youre there next year lets get a beer... by then we will both have and can wear our tractor forum T shirts so we can locate each other... 

I'd love to get a condo or a camp down there.. the house prices were high last year but went up even more this year... too bad.. 


jp


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi John
Yea , the big boat in the middle of the store. It is a 1937 or 38. you could go on it. Worth checking out.
If Andy would take a check I might get a shirt but I don't do Paypal. 
We bought our place 12 or 13 years ago and since then the 
prices on units here have tripled. 
Later Rodster


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I will be driving through the glades from Ft. Myers to Ft. Lauderdale on Friday Morning. I have a trade show to attend their, but the wife and kids are staying with her family in Punta Gorda.

Can't wait. Trade show=golf!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

leo if youd delayed it for a week or so maybe you could catch the sox in spring training...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Crossed my mind. Last year, the trade show I am going to overlapped opening day. It was in Clearwater and the Sox had opening day at TB. I took in the first two games of the season. They lost game one in a true heartbreaker. I had third row seats as a walkup. 

Pretty good I thought. Try that at Fenway.


----------

